# Unreal Tournament 2003 - OSX Native?



## johnnyb (Apr 4, 2003)

Anybody know if ut2003 will be available as an OSX native game? The demo wants to run in Classic mode but I don't (and won't, don't need it) have Classic/OS9 installed.

Any info?

My nephew was here and I was hoping to play vs. him on my network from my Linux box.

Thanks in advance!

JB


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 4, 2003)

Unreal Tournament 2003 isn't even shipping for the Mac yet, you must be referring to the first Unreal Tournament. There is a preview for it to run under OSX, but its beta and probably will never be updated, but does work. Here is a link...

http://versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/12059

Hope that helps you out.


----------



## johnnyb (Apr 5, 2003)

Thanks for the link. Unfortunatley it's only for the full OS9 version, and not the demo.......

I'll look arounf today for some more info.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 5, 2003)

You can use the update for the demo as well... just got to copy new unrealtournament.ini, user.ini and finally a new unrealtournamentX Application.
It worked for me


----------



## Stridder44 (Apr 6, 2003)

I heard that UT2003 will be OS X native...which is good


----------



## cockneygeezer (Apr 6, 2003)

I read back in January, the MacWorld expo, that UT 2003 will be only for MacOS X (as it relies on the OpenGL technology) and will be released Q1 2003 (around May/June time I expect).

The system requirements are quite high at the moment, and they are working on the game to bring these down. What I have read is that the game will on run on a machine that has 64MB graphics card, but they are working on it to bring this down to 32MB, so more Macs can play it. 

I have tried to locate the source of this information, but I just can't remember where I read it... sorry.

Hope it helps...?


----------



## Stridder44 (Apr 6, 2003)

64 meg minimum!? Crap! That would suck so bad...seeing as how the 17inch 800 mhz iMacs come with 32megs on the video card.


----------



## wyvern (Apr 6, 2003)

Frankly, I doubt that 17" iMacs have the bus bandwidth and cpu power to play UT2k3. Besides, UT2k3 is a very very GPU-punishing game. I would be very surprised if it plays on 32mb cards.


----------



## Stridder44 (Apr 7, 2003)

yeah...thats the only thing I have to say I am dissapointed about the new iMacs...2x AGP on the graphics cards...*sigh*...oh well....I still love my Mac


----------

